# Buenos Dias from Orange County!!



## PoptartShop (Jul 25, 2010)

Welcome to the Horse Forum!


----------



## ArabianAmor (Aug 20, 2008)

Thank you! :wink:


----------



## Salty_alydaR (Mar 24, 2008)

hey hey!! we got another cali girl on our hands! 

woo!! welcome to the forum!


----------



## ArabianAmor (Aug 20, 2008)

Thanks thanks!!


----------



## buckaroo2010 (Nov 7, 2007)

Welcome to the Horse Forum!
Nice to meet you!


----------



## BrwnEyedGrl (Jul 4, 2008)

Hola', okay thats about the extend of spanish I know or can remember! Welcome to the forum. Sorry to hear about your sad story but I think you will find many people who have went through a similiar story such as yours!


----------



## ArabianAmor (Aug 20, 2008)

Thank you! And no need to feel too bad... I mean its been a while now and I'm just trying to look forward in life and remember the good times. But thanks!!


----------

